# Finnegan von der Zahnburg - 9 months



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Would love a critique on my male. I am having trouble posting the pic, so Jane kindly said she would respond to this post with his pic.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Handsome!!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you Jane!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice pup. Ok wither, though it is leaning more towards the flat side. Rear is a bit straight me, don't care for the turn of stifle. Nice bone, good color. I know many like darker, but there's nothing at all wrong with his color. Pigment is nice.

Nice coat, can't really judge croup due to his spiky butt  It does look a bit short. Decent underline, nice head with correct stop.

Not my style, but a nice young dog


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jackie, thank you for taking the time to critique. Our club is having a breed survey and conformation show in November so was curious on what may be said.


----------

